# sublimation coating



## deepakhbhatia (Oct 19, 2010)

hii i need sublimation coating formula so that i can sublimate a normal mug into sublimation .i am aware of various chinesse companies selling these liquid but to import it to my country would be costly,
pl tell me which chemicals are used to make sublimation coating liquis and in wat proportion .
i have heard pf polyster resin coating but i unaware of ir procedure of application .also do we need a oven to heat the mug after applying coating
pl help me out i am confused , i have read all the quotes on this topic in this forum but my idea is still unclear can sme1 pl explain me in simple words


----------



## myshell018 (May 19, 2009)

Hi, i brought some stuff in a spray can from power didital here in australia, you spray the mug with it, heat it in oven i used $95 oven from store then you can sublimate as normal. they sell them for different types of surfaces. it is very tricky i tried it and it turned out ok the problem is getting it evenly over the item example mug. my mug turned out half good and half faint. not enough spray.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I suggest you not coat any product that is
food related. Coatings must be compliant with
FDA rules and prop 65.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Many have tried and many have failed. You'll be much better off to buy them already coated.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

It's next to impossible to achieve even professional coating doing it yourslef. Why not buy already coated items and save yourself time, effort and sanity?


----------



## deepakhbhatia (Oct 19, 2010)

ya i knw but i am eager to do it myslef at home just for sake of research pl help me to do my experiment


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

You have asked for the chemical names and qty's used to make up a sublimation coating. This is like asking KFC for the secret recipe for their chicken, or Coke for the makeup of their beverages. Is not going to happen.

If you are serious about doing your own coating, you are going to have to purchase the commercial coatings and setup a clean room environment and be prepared to post bake your material. Of course, another challenge to doing your own coating is getting a consistent level of coating.

I have done sublimation for some 7-8 years (at least) and I've seen many try, and just as many fail at self coating. It is a waste of time and effort (IMO) but it sounds like you will try anyways. Please at least post when you are done and tell us about your results...maybe it will convince someone else to forgo this effort.

Good Luck
Doug


----------



## deepakhbhatia (Oct 19, 2010)

ya i need more info on coating


----------



## jkern24251 (Aug 9, 2011)

The major active ingredient would seem to be a polymer. I'm currently a trucker hauling bulk, liquid chemicals. I would suggest you contact a chemical company or perhaps you know a chemist. Speak to a chemical rep of some sort and describe the process you desire to perform. Explain that you need a material to form a catalyst to adhere the ink when heated to 200C/400F. They will make recomendations and help you with the application process since they are most familiar with their polymer's properties. If you are successful about this, check with them to see if you also need to provide any documentation with these mugs certifying they will be safe for the containment of hot/cold beverages. You don't want to make anyone sick, even if you are able to self-coat your mugs. That's just my two cents worth. Hope this gives you a starting point.


----------



## T1100 (Jun 15, 2010)

PU coating and thinners from some paint supplies can do the trick. One very thin, even and gentle coat at a time for 3 coats with a air brush 6 hours between coats. at least 3 days before making a transfer. That's what I did last year with 30% success, I give up and buy a ready coat. 
Happy printing


----------



## Gman123 (Sep 15, 2015)

I would to know the active ingredients that make up the sublimation coating too if possible please so I can download the data sheets for it before I purchase it


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Gman123 said:


> I would to know the active ingredients that make up the sublimation coating too if possible please so I can download the data sheets for it before I purchase it


Please tell us all your business secrets first!!!!


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Gman123 said:


> I would to know the active ingredients that make up the sublimation coating too if possible please so I can download the data sheets for it before I purchase it


Very simple: it is a polymer or polyester coating. That is all that is needed for dye sublimation. 

Sent from my Z813 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

casperboy77 said:


> Very simple: it is a polymer or polyester coating. That is all that is needed for dye sublimation.
> 
> Sent from my Z813 using T-Shirt Forums


Agree, it's not rocket science....no secret


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lmcawards said:


> Agree, it's not rocket science....no secret



Rocket science ... perhaps not, but some coating are relative high tech for example ...

CERTIFIED RN COATINGS - Reviews & Brand Information - Neely, Richard A. Indian Mound, TN - Serial Number: 78860362

Bison Coating & Supply - High Quality Coated Tiles for Dye Sublimation

http://www.printerowners.co.uk/sublimation/25/european-rn-coated-sublimation-mugs.htm

These are not so simple otherwise everyone would have this. You won't figure this secret out on your own, trust me.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree, these are the cadillacs of coatings also they more than likely have a trademark protection of their formula's recipe kinda like the sub ink scenario. But an amateur can make a simple coating although the quality and effectiveness will not be worth the effort vs just buying the good stuff. I know someone who tried (


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lmcawards said:


> I agree, these are the cadillacs of coatings also they more than likely have a trademark protection of their formula's recipe kinda like the sub ink scenario. But an amateur can make a simple coating although the quality and effectiveness will not be worth the effort vs just buying the good stuff. I know someone who tried (


Yup, you can go to home depot and spray some stuff from a can get it to sublimate. Doesn't mean one should though.

Good stuff is not simple, either chemically or how it's processed. 

For example the attached.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

mgparrish said:


> Yup, you can go to home depot and spray some stuff from a can get it to sublimate. Doesn't mean one should though.
> 
> Good stuff is not simple, either chemically or how it's processed.
> 
> For example the attached.


That's good, I think you just provided the OP what he's been asking for!  except it's patented!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lmcawards said:


> That's good, I think you just provided the OP what he's been asking for!  except it's patented!


That patent is expired now so that info is now in the public domain.

That's actually the original concept of the patent system and patents. 

In exchange for a period of exclusivity (20 yrs now) the public will benefit from the eventual revealing of the trade secret after the patent period expires.

I'm actually not so negative about DIY coatings. I think it has a place as long as people keep it realistic.

If you want to coat small unique pieces that are not available anywhere and you can develop a niche market wth those.

or

If you want to make a prototype "proof of concept" just to get something coated that is unique to test it's viability as a product. Later you have these done in larger quantity by a professional coating company if the product looks like it's going to be successful. Places like LRi can custom coat your products. Just need a decent quantity to justify the costs.

Custom Sublimation Coating Services

Years ago I worked with a company that was sending me specialty pieces they hand coated for testing and such. Pieces that were successful they sent out for mass production coating.

Larger pieces are more challenging but in some cases possible. This might be OK if the price of the finished good allows a big enough margin to justify this. This obviously does not include coffee mugs and sublimation items that are common in the market.

Having said that, so many people think they are going to save money on substrates by coating themselves. That dog simply don't hunt. Hard to "out Chinese" the Chinese LOL or compete with a coating company that has this down to a science.


----------

